# A message from Dr Farsalinos to us ECIGSSA vapers



## Silver

Hi all

I reached out to *Dr Konstantinos Farsalinos* to thank him for all the work that he is doing in the field of vaping research. 

For those who don't know, Dr Farsalinos is a cardiologist that has put in a massive amount of effort recently into researching the effects of vaping on our health. He is fighting a brave fight against the colossal might of the tobacco and pharma industries. In my view he needs to be applauded and supported.

I asked him if he could send us ECIGS SA members a message that I would then post on our forum. 

Here is what he sent me:
_______________________________________________________________________________________

"The scientific community always supports the right of smokers to use an alternative, less harmful product. 

We will always support the initiative of e-cigarette users to organize themselves in forums and defend their right to choose, and to protect their health. 

E-cigarettes probably represent a revolution in tobacco harm reduction, and we expect significant benefits on smokers who switch from tobacco cigarettes to e-cigarettes. 

In this context, I wish to the South African vaping community every success in their efforts to support their rights. We will always stand by them and support their goals. 

Your efforts should concentrate on proper information of both vapers and smokers but also on applying pressure to the manufacturers to actively engage in research and testing of the products. 

You all deserve good quality products and proper testing and research to establish the benefits and potential problems of e-cigarette use. 

Good luck and be patient. We are fighting for the truth to prevail, and it will."
_______________________________________________________________________________________

What a fantastic message this is! 

This guy is great and I am so glad he is out there fighting the fight. He needs to be supported.

You can look him up on FaceBook and you can check out several of his research studies on the following web site:
www.ecigarette-research.com

Reactions: Like 22 | Winner 46 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gizmo

Amazing Stuff !!! Well Done @Silver

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Tom - you were right a year ago - this guy is good

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

Awesome stuff @Silver !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

This is just great! Thank you for sharing this with us @Silver!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Wow that is seriously awesome @Silver nicely done!

The man is a legend in my eyes


----------



## Rob Fisher

@Silver you are so the man and such an asset to ECIGS SA and the members! What a fantastic message! Chicken Dinner of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> @Silver you are so the man and such an asset to ECIGS SA and the members! What a fantastic message! Chicken Dinner of note!
> 
> View attachment 13720



Wow, @Rob Fisher - thank you sir!!
That is such a winner message to receive !
I am now officially blushing

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Gizmo said:


> Amazing Stuff !!! Well Done @Silver



Well done for creating this amazing forum @Gizmo 
Without which this thread would not be taking place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Riaz

nicely done @Silver and thanks for sharing it with us!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## exodus

Great work silver. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. have to say you gies are really on top of things on this forum.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex

That is just awesome @Silver, well done. 


Sent from my Reo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Well done Silver!
Thanks for representing!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands

well done Silver and to Dr Farsalinos keep up the good work and thank you for taking the time to respond to ecigssa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

That's a positive message of note. We should give him big thanks for his contributions and research done in our favour. And above all his support of vaping over smoking. 

@Silver what's the chances of making his message a sticky in the health matters section where everyone can just post a thanks to the Dr himself. Possibly export that thread and send to the Dr so he can see he has our support as well 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> That's a positive message of note. We should give him big thanks for his contributions and research done in our favour. And above all his support of vaping over smoking.
> 
> @Silver what's the chances of making his message a sticky in the health matters section where everyone can just post a thanks to the Dr himself. Possibly export that thread and send to the Dr so he can see he has our support as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Thanks for the suggestion @Marzuq
This thread has been made into a sticky
And I agree, feel free to post messages of thanks to Dr Farsalinos here.

I have shared this thread URL with him - so that he can see it if he has the time.

Over and above posting messages of thanks, which no doubt helps and encourages - take a moment to check out some of his research and spread the word. Even if you share some of his findings with just one or two people you are doing a great thing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Silver said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Marzuq
> This thread has been made into a sticky
> And I agree, feel free to post messages of thanks to Dr Farsalinos here.
> 
> I have shared this thread URL with him - so that he can see it if he has the time.
> 
> Over and above posting messages of thanks, which no doubt helps and encourages - take a moment to check out some of his research and spread the word. Even if you share some of his findings with just one or two people you are doing a great thing.



Awesome I will most certainly do so. Other than Facebook where can we find more info on his work? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Marzuq said:


> Awesome I will most certainly do so. Other than Facebook where can we find more info on his work?




As I posted in the first post, this website carries quite a lot of his work:
www.ecigarette-research.com


----------



## annemarievdh

Thank you @Silver for your brilliant effort, and grate idea. This is just amazing!  


Vaping with Thor the Reo Mini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee

@Silver, way to go on getting in touch with Dr Farsalinos.

Dr Farsalinos, hats off to you sir

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silverbear

To you @Silver a huge THANK YOU, you sir are a true campion of the cause, we applaud you.

And an even bigger THANK YOU to Dr.Farsalinos, for your efforts to fight for our rights to choose that which is good for ourselves. Your streangth and courage are a inspiration to us all. Thank you for giving us the ammunition to fight for what is right for us and for giving us peace of mind to enjoy a healthier life.

Vapors of South Africa and the world applaud you sir.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jase

You Sir are a gentleman and a true scholar!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I wonder if the good Dr was a smoker and now vapes.


----------



## Arthster

I know this is an old thread, but this is just fantastic. Thank you @Silver and the good DR. and every single one involved in this forum. Its this my adopted family, which is now the driving force behind me taking back my life from Big tobacco and its threads like this one that helps me see another tobacco free day. 

Awesome work guys!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

I just received an email from Dr F about the latest test results that show the presence of aldehyde in flavorings. He will look into it and inform us. Seems that the sweet stuff (sugar?) such as watermelon might be the culprit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB

I hope Dr F gets on it quickly and finds some flaw in the study. This is not encouraging news.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs

Forgot the link.
http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/whatsnew-2016/247-flav

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Johnny2Puffs said:


> Forgot the link.
> http://www.ecigarette-research.org/research/index.php/whats-new/whatsnew-2016/247-flav



Thanks for this @Johnny2Puffs

Dr Farsalinos is a champ

For those who dont want to read the link he says he cant understand why the aldehydes from certain flavours (watermelon, bluberry and coffee) should be more than that from unflavoured ejuice. But he cant see anything glaringly wrong with that study.

So he is going to try replicate the study himself and will report back

We are right behind you Dr Farsalinos. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## Hooked

Here's a recent response by Konstantinos Farsalinos and George Lagoumintzis about toxins in flavours. 

According to them, the important factor is not the mere presence of toxins but the quantity, which is hazardous. 

What I find particularly interesting is that the article quotes Paracelsus (Swiss physician and alchemist 1493 -1541).
"All things are poison, and nothing is without poison, the dosage alone makes it so a thing is not a poison"

Wisdom from the past, still relevant today and applicable to vaping, which didn't exist then!

https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/health-studies/2019-07-29_flavour-toxicity.html
29 July 2019

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

